# Police



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The girlfriend is just off the 'phone saying that she was tailed along the motorway by a motorcycle cop who even went so far as to follow her when she exited the motorway, and waited until she headed off at her desired roundabout exit before leaving her and re-joining the motorway.

She said he was hiding at a known "police mobile camera" spot, before leaving his hiding place to follow her.

Luckily, she was only doing 75mph (she got done for speeding in our old BRM about a month ago, so is being cautious).

Shouldn't the police be out there catching REAL criminals? [smiley=furious3.gif]

Rogue


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

yes.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> The girlfriend is just off the 'phone saying that she was tailed along the motorway by a motorcycle cop who even went so far as to follow her when she exited the motorway, and waited until she headed off at her desired roundabout exit before leaving her and re-joining the motorway.
> 
> She said he was hiding at a known "police mobile camera" spot, before leaving his hiding place to follow her.
> 
> ...


Yawn.

Shouldn't this be in the (f)Lame room?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> Yawn.
> 
> Shouldn't this be in the (f)Lame room?


Oh, I'm sorry if I'm boring you, R1 :
No-one forced you to read my post, let alone reply to it.
The idea of my post was to see if other members get similar unwanted Police attention when driving.

Shouldn't new members be encouraged to post, rather than put off by sarcastic and dismissive posts from longer standing members?

Great community this is, if that's how people get treated.

Rogue


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

> Shouldn't new members be encouraged to post, rather than put off by sarcastic and dismissive posts from longer standing members?


Agreed wholeheartedly.

Better to read plenty of posts each day rather than just a few that have braved it.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

You said it ,Man!

R1 , I bow down to your 3 stars ....muppet.


----------



## MaKSiNG (Jan 22, 2003)

Rogue,

What motorway are we talking here?

And yes, the cossers should be out there doing a real job of catching criminals instead of harrassing the law-abiding public. After all that is what we pay them for.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> Rogue,
> 
> What motorway are we talking here?
> 
> And yes, the cossers should be out there doing a real job of catching criminals instead of harrassing the law-abiding public. Â After all that is what we pay them for. Â


M9, Dunblane to Stirling mate.
This is the same stretch of road she was done speeding on previously.

Rogue


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Oh, I'm sorry if I'm boring you, R1 Â :
> No-one forced you to read my post, let alone reply to it.
> The idea of my post was to see if other members get similar unwanted Police attention when driving.
> 
> ...


You're right no-one forced me to read your post - however it would be an extraordinary forum if we didn't read the posts wouldn't it :

Your post wasn't about 'do we get unwanted police attention', your question was


> Shouldn't the police be out there catching REAL criminals? Â


. And yes I did find this boring as not only does everyone agree with you (except of course Jampott Â  ) but we had a very similar discussion in the flame room not long ago.

As a new member you may not have seen it - fair enough.

Oh and Hudson - WTF are you going on about?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

R1 - I don't think you can on one hand complain that the thread is in the wrong forum and then on the other hand swear.

You either need to be cleaner than clean or simply withhold such comments :-/

If you unhappy about a thread, it's probably rocks the boat a lot less if you just click on the moderator link and report it.

All IMHO


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Would have been a different story if your TT had been nicked, and a random check had picked it up, though.

You cannot expect the police to enforce law and order, but not be willing to be subject to a check now and then. Maybe he or she was simply calling in the plate, and waiting for the result in a random check.

Since you confess to have been doing 75mph, technically, you were breaking the law.

Just the other side of the argument...

Pete


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

ScoTTy - Eh?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> You're right no-one forced me to read your post - however it would be a shit forum if we didn't read the posts wouldn't it :
> 
> Your post wasn't about 'do we get unwanted police attention', your question was
> . And yes I did find this boring as not only does everyone agree with you (except of course Jampott Â  ) but we had a very similar discussion in the flame room not long ago.
> ...


I didn't realise I was dealing with such a pedant, so in future I'll make sure my posts are articulate and concise.

As a new member, I haven't frequented the Flame Room, and haven't had time to read EVERY post in this forum, so it is inevitable that I may well ask something that has already been covered.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> Would have been a different story if your TT had been nicked, and a random check had picked it up, though.
> 
> You cannot expect the police to enforce law and order, but not be willing to be subject to a check now and then. Maybe he or she was simply calling in the plate, and waiting for the result in a random check.
> 
> ...


A very valid point 
Although I thought there was 10% allowed in terms of speed (i.e., 30mph limit, 33mph would not be penalised, 70mph, 77mph would not be penalised).
I could be wrong though (and probably am ;D ).

Rogue


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I didn't realise I was dealing with such a pedant, so in future I'll make sure my posts are articulate and concise.
> 
> As a new member, I haven't frequented the Flame Room, and haven't had time to read EVERY post in this forum, so it is inevitable that I may well ask something that has already been covered.
> 
> Rogue


You're not dealing with a pedant so you don't act too hurt.

Agian I'll say


> As a new member you may not have seen it - fair enough.


 OK?


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had always thought there was some room for error / inconsistency in speedos.

10% margin for speedo innaccuracy rings a bell but whether that's an urban myth I'm unsure.

Anticipating any comments, the speedos I refer to are not the swimming trunk types but the mph-ometers.

Wahey - this should now be under the Jokes section 

As a further thought - the people who've had rolling road tuning might know how close the dash indication is to actual speed.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

R1 - Get back in your pram.

The whole forum is full of re-hashed threads... what wheels are best, which re-map, best brakes etc. I read them all but don't go off on one because someone asked the same question yesterday and the day before. :-*


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> R1 - Get back in your pram.
> 
> The whole forum is full of re-hashed threads... what wheels are best, which re-map, best brakes etc. I read them all but don't go off on one because someone asked the same question yesterday and the day before. Â :-*


I didn't, read my comment - I said it was in the wrong room.

Oh and don't bow down to me, just a small nod will do.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

all friend's now !


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

What do I get with four stars   ;D ;D


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

:-X You're scaring me now !


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

10% is just the error of margin they allow for your speedo. You could simply say "My speedo said 70mph", and you're fine, so cameras are set at 78mph (in a 70 zone). 10% is correct, except at 30mph where, to the best of my knowledge, the cameras are set (at their lowest) at 35mph.

However, anything faster than 70mph is against the law, so, assuming your speedo is right, and you 'confess' to doing 75mph, you're nicked, my son!

I do always find it strage that the perception is it is not a crime until 10% above the limit. It is still a crime to drive 1mph above the limit, just that you have a reasonable defence until you get to 10% above the limit.

On the whole speeding thing, my personal opinion is that it is not speed that kills, it is the misuse of speed. I personally drive everywhere at 100mph+, in order to spend less time on the roads, making them safer for everyone. ;D

Pete


----------



## mrfish (May 8, 2002)

Can we use 'down the pub' as a measure of acceptable comment?

Before posting, imagine you're sitting next to the person you're replying to at the bar. Would their reaction to your comments be to a) Slash your tyres next week b) Ask you outside for a short discussion, c) Move to another seat d) Continue the discussion e) Laugh, f) Disagree strongly. If it's a,b or c then save it for elsewhere.

Andrew


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> You're not dealing with a pedant so you don't act too hurt.
> 
> Agian I'll say
> OK?


OK.
Fairy muff 

Oh, and apologies to admin for posting in the wrong area.

Rogue


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Unless you've been nabbed by a Gatso, I find being extremely polite and laughing at Mr Policemans inevitable sarcastic opening comment sometimes does the trick. I've been let off a number of times with a warning simply because i admitted doing 85mph and was seriously appologetic ( 9 points does that to you).
'I should know better' blah blah. A copper told me that 85mph and polite is better than 75mph and an attitude.... unless they've got a target to hit and a day to do it that is.

Best opening comment... ' having trouble taking off are we , Sir ?'...... priceless!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

"Have you any idea have how fast you were going, sir?"

"All I know is, I was spilling my beer everywhere."


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> "Have you any idea have how fast you were going, sir?"
> 
> "All I know is, I was spilling my beer everywhere."


 ;D ;D ;D

Hey Peter nice signature 
;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> What do I get with four stars Â   ;D ;D


Easy, with 4 stars you get to move from the deep fat fryer to the cash desk and say: do you want frys with that BigMac, or would you like to try one of new ....specials.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

"Did you realise you were doing 100 miles per hour sir"

"Well officer, I'm not planning on being on the road for an hour"


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Warning to all in Staffs area 
Staffordshire Police have got 3 mobile speed detection vans opperating in the Staffs area at know black spots for the next 2 months :-/
Jonah


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Warning to all in Staffs area
> Staffordshire Police have got 3 mobile speed detection vans opperating in the Staffs area at know black spots for the next 2 months Â :-/
> Jonah


Isn't this better than lying in wait at a perfectly long clear safe straight road raking in the spondoolies?

Moley


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

After a strange experiment (don't ask!) we established that driving very fast through speed cameras that are FACING IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION, they do not go off.

Hence - if you want to get somewhere in a hurry and don't want to be caught speeding - Â then just driving on the other side of the road - simple.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS its better if you have a LHD TT, speak with a French accent and smell of garlic and little girls. It all adds to the defence later......


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

LOL!!!

I think you've been bashing too many monkey's


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

> "Have you any idea have how fast you were going, sir?"
> 
> "All I know is, I was spilling my beer everywhere."


Alternativley: lower aviator style shades 8) so as to look over them at afforementioned orificer and with a big maverick grin say "about mach point two sir" as you blip the throttle.  

....works a treat, if the result you wanted was to see the inside of a police car!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Easy, with 4 stars you get to move from the deep fat fryer to the cash desk and say: do you want frys with that BigMac, or would you like to try one of new ....specials.


Busted   ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Can we use 'down the pub' as a measure of acceptable comment?
> 
> Before posting, imagine you're sitting next to the person you're replying to at the bar. Would their reaction to your comments be to a) Slash your tyres next week b) Ask you outside for a short discussion, c) Move to another seat d) Continue the discussion e) Laugh, f) Disagree strongly. If it's a,b or c then save it for elsewhere.
> 
> Andrew


What if the person next to you is a semi-comatose, snake-bite intoixcated half-wit, sat dribbling in a pool of their own urine?

Or even Welsh?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

"Was I driving too fast officer?"
"No, you were flying too low."



> we established that driving very fast through speed cameras that are FACING IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION, they do not go off.


Er, isn't this a given, though? If they flashed in front of you, and you crashed, having been blinded, it'd be plain that you could SUE THEIR EFFING ASSES OFF. Ooh, sorry, don't know what came over me...

Pete


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a "friend" who set off a camera on the a68 going in the opposite direction so it can happen - this was last year so maybe they are set differently now ??? btw if you want to avoid setting them off in the direction of travel you have to be doing under the limit or over 160mph so it looks like only the heavily modded members have the second option !! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

theres a couple of cameras my way that i always set s off going in the wrong direction , if they arnt set properly and the radar crosses the white line or u cross the white line u will set them off if speeding , although they cann't measure ur speed just uses the film up 
Jonah


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't know what this going fast enough in the opposite direction means. Being a real pedant the devices detect speed NOT velocity. It doesn't matter if you are going in the wrong direction.

There was however a TopGear (?) test a few weeks ago when they proved that at something around 170mph the camera would not register the second photograph, but I think the device still registered an excess speed.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I don't know what this going fast enough in the opposite direction means. Being a real pedant the devices detect speed NOT velocity. It doesn't matter if you are going in the wrong direction.
> 
> There was however a TopGear (?) test a few weeks ago when they proved that at something around 170mph the camera would not register the second photograph, but I think the device still registered an excess speed.


ok my turn to be pedantic - given that speed is just the magnitude of a velocity i think we can agree that for the purposes of this forum they are effectively the same!  
there is a huge difference if you are going in the wrong direction and set the camera off - no ticket - no fine - no points! ;D
on the top gear test (i think it was a tvr) the gatso completely failed to register the car - however if you are nicked i guess the cops would carry out a roadside execution!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> After a strange experiment (don't ask!) we established that driving very fast through speed cameras that are FACING IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION, they do not go off.


Depends ............ radar operated speed cameras work on a simple doppler effect so it's easy to set them up purely to trigger on vehicles travelling away from them, or towards them or, in theory, both. Usually, they are only set up for cars travelling away from them in order not to blind oncoming drivers.

Some cameras trigger off induction loops under the road surface. Now these generally assume that you are travelling on the correct side of the road so don't need to determine which direction you are travelling in, however if you cross onto the 'wrong' side of the road then you can trigger them to flash in your face.

Therefore, in theory, if you know which type of camera it is you can be brave, take to the opposite side of the road and roar past it with impunity 

Would anyone care to put this to an actual physical test and let me know the results


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

10% is the figure allowed for speedometer error in the Construction and Use Regulations. It allows for some of the many things that effect speedo readings on a 'normal' vehicle.

Police vehicle speedometers have to be a 'calibrated' device before they use them to do you.



> Warning to all in Staffs area
> Staffordshire Police have got 3 mobile speed detection vans opperating in the Staffs area at know black spots for the next 2 months Jonah


Give us a clue Johah .... what colour are the vans and what type are they?

Finally,


> Shouldn't the police be out there catching REAL criminals?


They can't catch REAL criminals 'cause they are having to waste their time chasing cars that go too fast. If you stop going too fast they will have time to catch the REAL criminals  Like the little (well they must be big really!) folk who toppled the coping stones off the 8ft pillars onto my drive and dinted all the tarmac last weekend. If this was the flame room I might even be rude!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

perhaps a Group Buy is in order?

http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/priva.htm

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS apologies if its been seen before ;D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> Finally,
> They can't catch REAL criminals 'cause they are having to waste their time chasing cars that go too fast. Â If you stop going too fast they will have time to catch the REAL criminals  Â Like the little (well they must be big really!) folk who toppled the coping stones off the 8ft pillars onto my drive and dinted all the tarmac last weekend. Â If this was the flame room I might even be rude!


I had a similar problem when I lived in Dunblane.
The Police weren't really interested though, as the offenders were under 15, so there wasn't much they could do to them.

Add in to that the fact that the majority of young Neds have total disrespect for "the law" and you're as well "having a word" with them yourself. 

Worked for me.....

Rogue


----------

